# Bonemonkey Impersonator Re-election Thread



## coolbho3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Official Cheap Knockoff Bonemonkey*
Of GBAtemp








 ALWAYS FORGET

*RESULTS ARE IN!!! SCUBERSTEVE IS THE WINNER!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE FIRST BONEMONKEY IMPERSONATOR OF GBATEMP!!!!!!!

*SCUBERSTEVE WINS THE ELECTION!!!!!!* 

(View profile or read blog)






Scubersteve is now the *NEW OFFICIAL IMPERSONATOR BONEMONKEY CHEAP KNOCKOFF OF GBATEMP*!!!!

Scubersteve will now:

*1*. Get a free bacon related signature*

*2*. Change his GBAtemp username to something very similar to "Bonemonkey" and his real life name to something very similar to "Bone R. Monkey"

*3*. Eat fifty pounds kilograms of bacon per day 

*4*. Act exactly like the old Bonemonkey used to act

or be isolated from Bacon and Kikkoman Brand Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce for all of eternity.

*Bacon related signature will be provided once Coolbho3000 has time to make it



			
				old post said:
			
		

> Since our friend Bonemonkey is dead and gone (forever, we suppose), we must vote a new member to be the new Bonemonkey. Although we cannot ever replace our beloved Testing Area god, who brought so much sweet smelling bacon to the citizens of the Testing Area every day, we can elect an official cheap knockoff impersonator Bonemonkey to honor his memory, and to continue to provide us with the great tasting, aromatic bacon we have been missing for a few days now.
> 
> Now, we are at the *Election phase.* This phase will last for *Three days* from when this post was last edited. The winner of this election will become the new Official Bonemonkey Impersonator of GBAtemp. He or she will then have the privilege of being obliged to changing his or her name to a bonemonkey-like name, eating at least fifty pounds of bacon a day, and acting exactly like the old Bonemonkey used to act or be isolated from Bacon and Kikkoman Brand Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce for all of eternity.
> 
> The winner will also receive a free bacon related signature.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 2, 2008)

That's tough, I'd say...Westicles! But he won't be here for long...


----------



## jaz (Aug 2, 2008)

I nominate JPH


----------



## bobrules (Aug 2, 2008)

I vote for ScuberS


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 2, 2008)

coolbho3000


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 2, 2008)

Too soon, man... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too fucking soon.


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Too soon, man...
> 
> 
> ...


So true...


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 2, 2008)

Me!


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

Nobody.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan777 (Aug 2, 2008)

if i can raise my warning to 75% within 1 hour can i be automatically nominated?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> if i can raise my warning to 75% within 1 hour can i be automatically nominated?


You may nominate yourself if you say so. No need to trash you the forums.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2008)

I vote BoneMonkey as the new cheap knock off of BoneMonkey.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I vote BoneMonkey as the new cheap knock off of BoneMonkey.


He can't comply with the rules.

Because, you know, he is banned.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 2, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yes but i feel like i want to prove myself before getting nominated


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gogogo


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 2, 2008)

ScuberSteve.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

jaz said:
			
		

> I nominate JPH



JPH are you mad?

Unban Bonemonkey I say, reset his warnings, its obviously what the people want!


----------



## Minox (Aug 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> jaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not going to happen.


----------



## superdude (Aug 2, 2008)

why did they ban him let's start a tread saying we want bonemonkey back


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> why did they ban him let's start a tread saying we want bonemonkey back


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> superdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> > why did they ban him let's start a tread saying we want bonemonkey back


----------



## Westside (Aug 2, 2008)

About the BoneDonkey nomination, I don't think I am qualified.  The reason being that bacon is made of pork, and well... I am a muslim, and pork is a Haram. (banned by the religion)

BUTT!  SINCE I am an impersonator, I guess fake stuff is ok.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Speaking of Muslims and Butts...


----------



## JPH (Aug 2, 2008)

*kicks Westside in the nuts*

you'll never replace bonemonkey.
ever.


----------



## Westside (Aug 2, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> *kicks Westside in the nuts*
> 
> you'll never replace bonemonkey.
> ever.


Read the post damn it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BoneHonkey is an infidel... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pork and homosexuality are banned from Islam.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 2, 2008)

To the people who don't want scubersteve to win, are you really going to let scubersteve win? 

Keep the nomination coming, people


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 2, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Nobody.



i vote for nobody too


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 2, 2008)

me... winning?!?!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 2, 2008)

I vote for ScuberSteve also


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

paperplane


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> me... winning?!?!



No, I cant let him win this, I nominate ME!!! 

God help me people I WILL reduce this forum to ashes if ScuberSteve becomes the new bonemonkey!


----------



## Sephi (Aug 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By Request of ScuberS, I must now light you on fire.

*drops p1ngpong in a barrel of oil and throws in a match*

NO ONE SHALL BE GREATER THAN SCUBERS


----------



## VVoltz (Aug 2, 2008)

I vote for Linkitoy


----------



## distorted.freque (Aug 2, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I vote for Linkitoy


+1. ^^


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

who the hell is linkitoy


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> who the hell is linkitoy



fail

also, i cancel my earlier vote and jump on the bandwagon of voting on this new contender


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 3, 2008)

We have too many ties. More nominations are needed to start phase two...


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 3, 2008)

ScuberSteve


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 3, 2008)

I wish the testing section counted posts. * joins the testing section post support group * 

...

Its not the same without bonemonkey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I vote... bidoof.... and this brave chicken:


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 3, 2008)

Narin.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 3, 2008)

p1ngpong


----------



## psycoblaster (Aug 3, 2008)

edit: nvm
JPH


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 3, 2008)

I nominate *tinymonkeyt* since she's already a monkey! She just need to grow and get a bone..


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 3, 2008)

ALWAYS FORGET
NEVER RE-ELECT​


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 3, 2008)

My official vote is for Liniboy.

- Signed Pizza "O SHI-" Roo I


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

There can be no repacement, just an unbanning.  we need the the one, the only, the real motherfucking bonemonkey back, he was as much a part of the temp as flashcarts and bad grammar.


----------



## JPH (Aug 3, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> There can be no repacement, just an unbanning.  we need the the one, the only, the real motherfucking bonemonkey back, he was as much a part of the temp as flashcarts and bad grammar.


Bonemonkey will not be unbanned.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

so his ban is forever?


----------



## JPH (Aug 3, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> so his ban is forever?


Yes


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it could be possible
under strict restrictions
costelly himself signed the petition


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

cause of what he did, or cause mods trying to prove thier epenises are big and are making an example that they are in charge regarless of what the people that visit the site want?


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> cause of what he did, or cause mods trying to prove thier epenises are big and are making an example that they are in charge regarless of what the people that visit the site want?


when did you become linkiboy's angry blog?


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just asking an honest question.  I feel this is more about making an example than the original reason for the ban


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

well JPH?


----------



## phuzzz (Aug 3, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> cause of what he did, or cause mods trying to prove thier epenises are big and are making an example that they are in charge regarless of what the people that visit the site want?


Both.

We've given plenty of warnings, both through our system AND through PMs.  He chose to ignore them both.  This was already a second chance for him (he already had a banned account).  We have to draw the line somewhere.

And Costello may have signed the petition, but he's still on board.  He knows everything that has happened.


----------



## callmebob (Aug 3, 2008)

1 vote for unbanning the original Bonemonkey, and another vote for killing the suggestion of even trying to replace him/her.

How wishy washy can you get?! First ban, then try to find a replacement? WTF?!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 3, 2008)

Stay on topic or you will _all _be banned from life.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

i looks like most topics go into BM disscussions, the people who visit the site want him back, thats all there is too it.  Will the mods listen? making an example seems kinda like a childish move on the mods part.  The majority of regular tempers want him back, that should mean something.


----------



## Gore (Aug 3, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> i looks like most topics go into BM disscussions, the people who visit the site want him back, thats all there is too it.  Will the mods listen? making an example seems kinda like a childish move on the mods part.  The majority of regular tempers want him back, that should mean something.


all the south park residents wanted to free hat but he was still a child molester or murjerer, can't remember which


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

well, we will just keep the petition rolling till we can't be ignored I guess.


----------



## JPH (Aug 3, 2008)

I signed the petition, only out of love for teh Bonemunkey.

But he's not coming back, at least not under the username Bonemonkey.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 3, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I nominate *tinymonkeyt* since she's already a monkey! She just need to grow and get a bone..


-_____-
i nominate the old Eternal Myst.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 3, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaha no

I would enjoy shaving my taint with a rusty hacksaw more than that


----------



## Retal (Aug 4, 2008)

Look, for those of us who don't keep up with ANY of the bullshit that goes down on this forum on a day to day basis can someone please summarise what this guy did that got him banned so that the rest of us at least know that much. THANKS PALS.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2008)

Retal said:
			
		

> Look, for those of us who don't keep up with ANY of the bullshit that goes down on this forum on a day to day basis can someone please summarise what this guy did that got him banned so that the rest of us at least know that much. THANKS PALS.



He said awful awful things about you man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Horrible awful malicious things that got him banned from here!


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

you cant replace bone monkey!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 4, 2008)

Frogponies are the new Bonemonkeys anyway!


----------



## Retal (Aug 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems highly unlikely considering that nobody on this forum has ever heard of me.

What really happened.


----------



## Elrinth (Aug 4, 2008)

I vote ScuberSteve cause he's silly.


----------



## Fat D (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally, I am glad he is gone, why create a new one?


----------



## Frog (Aug 4, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Frogponies are the new Bonemonkeys anyway!



what he said.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 4, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i iz old?

Seriously I don't think anyone can impersonate Bonemonkey.
It's either the real thing or.....


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 4, 2008)

I vote me


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 4, 2008)

1. Who the fuck was Bonejunky?
2. Why was he / she banned?
3. Why are we voting to replace him? If he / she was banned, do we really want another one?
4. Why do we want a cheap knock-off? I only go in for the good shit.
5. Because there has to be a fifth question. (Although that's not really a question, is it?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 4, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> 1. Who the fuck was Bonejunky?
> 2. Why was he / she banned?
> 3. Why are we voting to replace him? If he / she was banned, do we really want another one?
> 4. Why do we want a cheap knock-off? I only go in for the good shit.
> ...



1. funny
2. 100%
3. need more funny
4. cheap = more funny
5. hehe


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 4, 2008)

BoneMonkey, unlike a lot of the "funnies" here, was actually original. He brought variety, not 4chan. That's why a lot of people want him back.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 4, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey, unlike a lot of the "funnies" here, was actually original. He brought variety, not 4chan. That's why a lot of people want him back.



QFT


----------



## Defiance (Aug 5, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98796


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 5, 2008)

Keep nominating people! Nominating phase ends in two and one half hours!


----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98796


BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 5, 2008)

That wasn't really BoneMonkey. BoneMonkey has a rare bladder condition that prevents him from placing a punctuation mark at the end of a sentence without adding an extra space .


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 5, 2008)

THE ELECTION PHASE HAS STARTED! HERE ARE YOUR NOMINEES IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER:
JPH
Scubersteve
Linkiboy
P1ngpong

NOW VOTE ON WHICH ONE SHOULD BE THE NEW BONEMONKEY!


----------



## Westside (Aug 5, 2008)

I vote BoneDonkey to be the new BoneHonkey.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 5, 2008)

how can you re-elect someone who wasn't elected in the first place.  BoneMokney earned his rep. by being friendly and outrageously funny on a consistent basis over a long period of time.  All of the people on your poll are good tempers who have there own personality, why for Allah's sake would any one of them want to impersonate BoneMonkey?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 5, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> how can you re-elect someone who wasn't elected in the first place.  BoneMokney earned his rep. by being friendly and outrageously funny on a consistent basis over a long period of time.  All of the people on your poll are good tempers who have there own personality, why for Allah's sake would any one of them want to impersonate BoneMonkey?


No, we're _*forcing *_them to impersonate Bonemonkey.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 5, 2008)

oh, wtf?
why the hell am i an option?


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 5, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> oh, wtf?
> why the hell am i an option?



I agree.. Scubers could never be as cool as BoneMonkey


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 5, 2008)

Before anyone votes for me bear in mind i will be a fail bonemonkey!

But screw it im a fail p1ngpong anyway!


----------



## Dylan (Aug 6, 2008)

i must have missed a bunch of stuff. why did bonemonkey get banned?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 6, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> i must have missed a bunch of stuff. why did bonemonkey get banned?


Lots of reasons. He got a 100% warn level.


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 6, 2008)

Heran Bago


-Heran Bago


----------



## Frog (Aug 6, 2008)

honestly, i think this is a stupid idea.
why would you want a bonemonkey impersonator...?
bonemonkey can't be replaced!


----------



## Dylan (Aug 6, 2008)

BRING BACK THE REAL BONEMONKEY AT LIKE 90% WARN LEVEL JUST IN CASE HE DECIDES TO BE GOOD SO HE CAN STAY


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 6, 2008)

That already happened like 5 times. (well, he's been suspended a lot of times, not banned)


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> honestly, i think this is a stupid idea.
> why would you want a bonemonkey impersonator...?
> bonemonkey can't be replaced!
> 
> ...



What they said!

And someone vote for poor Linkiboy!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 6, 2008)

wtf guys, stop fucking voting for me.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

You forgot the NOBODY option. This thread is suck.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> wtf guys, stop fucking voting for me.



Everyone loves you man, even I voted for you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww Linki got a vote!


----------



## Westside (Aug 6, 2008)

Can I give a negative vote for scoobs?


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 6, 2008)

linkiboy is too smart and witty to be the next bonemonkey


thats why I voted for pingpong


----------



## Westside (Aug 6, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> linkiboy is too smart and witty to be the next bonemonkey
> 
> 
> thats why I voted for pingpong


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 6, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Can I give a negative vote for scoobs?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 6, 2008)

i voted for

*Posts merged*



			
				juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> i voted for


NIPPLEz!111!!!!!11!1!1!!!


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> linkiboy is too smart and witty to be the next bonemonkey
> 
> 
> thats why I voted for pingpong



Thanks for your support!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: and its *p1ngpong* you fool


----------



## Law (Aug 6, 2008)

I voted for pingp0ng, mainly because it seems he has the same sort of... flair that BM had.

Then again, I wasn't around long enough to get to know BM.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 6, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but I'm far too lazy to reach all the way up to the 1 key


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 6, 2008)

Guys, the only negative vote for ScuberSteve is a vote for p1ngpong.  So do it.  Before I light all of your houses on fire.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 6, 2008)

http://porn.gbatemp.net/


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> http://porn.gbatemp.net/


it didnt work


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 6, 2008)

PaperPlane said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does work, you failure.


----------



## Gore (Aug 6, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> PaperPlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant there was no porn, cockpouch
That's it, I'm voting for you


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 6, 2008)

ScuberSteve FTW!!!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 7, 2008)

Someone rigged the poll to say "feels bad!"


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 7, 2008)

Seriously, why the fuck am I winning?
I WILL MAKE SOMEONE AN HERO IF I WIN.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 7, 2008)

Scubers is not worth it!


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 7, 2008)

I vote Linkiboy! I think he would make the best new BoneMonkey.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Aug 7, 2008)

umm...linkiboy?

I was leaning towards scubers, but....linkiboy knows bonemonkey more than anyone here (i think  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) So y not leave it up to the pros?

Sorry scubers, i kno how much u wanted to win, but, linkiboys eresume is better.

EVERYONE WHO IS RUNNING/WANTS TO RUN MAKE A RESUME Y U THINK U'LL BE A BETTER BONEMONKEY REPLACEMENT NAO!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you cant just come and run things ur way! the ppl must kno the truth!
(no need to add a criminal record)


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 7, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> umm...linkiboy?
> 
> I was leaning towards scubers, but....linkiboy knows bonemonkey more than anyone here (i think
> 
> ...



*ahem*
no one is actually "running" per se, but WE WERE FUCKING NOMINATED WHICH IS WHY I DEMAND THAT ALL NOMINATORS (is that a word?) LIGHT THEMSELVES ON FIRE.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 7, 2008)

DISREGARD THAT, COSTELLO IS WATCHING.
I DON'T WANT TO BE PUNCHED AGAIN.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2008)

Am I bonemonkey now?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 14, 2008)

Oops. I forgot completely about this thread.

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE FIRST BONEMONKEY IMPERSONATOR OF GBATEMP!!!!!!!

*SCUBERSTEVE WINS THE ELECTION!!!!!!* 

(View profile or read blog)







Scubersteve is now the *NEW OFFICIAL IMPERSONATOR BONEMONKEY CHEAP KNOCKOFF OF GBATEMP*!!!!

Scubersteve will now:

*1*. Get a free bacon related signature*

*2*. Change his GBAtemp username to something very similar to "Bonemonkey" and his real life name to something very similar to "Bone R. Monkey"

*3*. Eat fifty pounds kilograms of bacon per day 

*4*. Act exactly like the old Bonemonkey used to act

or be isolated from Bacon and Kikkoman Brand Naturally Brewed Soy Sauce for all of eternity.

*Bacon related signature will be provided once Coolbho3000 has time to make it


----------



## science (Aug 14, 2008)

boo i want real bonemonkey


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bring back the original man.  

Until you do, gbatemp feels bad man


----------



## Destructobot (Aug 14, 2008)

Funny that a suspended member would be elected to replace a banned one. Also, ScubMonkey.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 14, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Funny that a suspended member would be elected to replace a banned one. Also, ScubMonkey.



feels good man


----------



## NeSchn (Aug 14, 2008)

Go Scuber!


----------

